# [Risolto] Problemi al GDM

## conoscenza

Buongiorno e buon Natale ragazzi!

Come vedete questo è il mio primo messaggio del forum: sono nuovo di Gentoo!

Ho un problema da cui non riesco a venirve fuori.

Avvio il sistema, scelgo il kernel, si avviano servizi e demoni e mi si prenseta la schermata di login, la quale però non prende nessun unput (tastiera e mouse sembrano essere bloccati), persino il BlocNum non si accende.

Avete bisogno di qualche output? Posso farlo da un'altra distribuzione in dualboot tramite "chroot".

Grazie per l'eventuale aiuto

Ciaoo e a prestoLast edited by conoscenza on Sun Dec 25, 2011 12:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## conoscenza

La situazione del mio problema è cambiata.

Avevo aggiornato xorg-server quindi andavano aggiornati i vari driver.

Ho dato un:

```
eix -cCI x11-drivers
```

per vedere quali sono i driver in uso e poi gli ho emersi uno ad uno.

Ora però credo non si avvii la grafica! Do in input al login user e password ma poi ritorna alla schermata di login (che tra l'altro non è quella bella, ma quella "grezza": perdonate la mia ignoranza ma non so come si chiamano)

Come mi muovo?

grazie mille ancora

ciaoo e a presto

----------

## ago

Benvenuto, buon natale, buone feste.

Il file .xsession-errors dice qualcosa che ti possa aiutare? i vari servizi tipo dbus sono avviati?

----------

## fbcyborg

Sento puzza dello stesso problema di cui si parla qui.

 :Wink: 

Prova con il comando che ho scritto qui.

Ciao!

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sento puzza dello stesso problema di cui si parla qui

 

Ora tastiera e mouse funzionano, quindi a naso se non funzionasse il driver video non apparirebbe neanche gdm

----------

## fbcyborg

Già, scusate hai ragione  :Smile: 

Però mi pare di capire che non gli compare gdm, ma xdm, dato che parla di login con grafica "grezza".

Allora controllerei cosa contiene il file /etc/conf.d/xdm.

In particolare, cosa è indicato nella variabile DISPLAYMANAGER?

Spesso dispatch-conf riporta il valore di quella variabile a xdm, se per caso lo si era settato a kdm o gdm.

----------

## conoscenza

trovare supporto anche il giorno di Natale non ha prezzo! Grazie mille ragazzi!

Ora passiamo al dunque.

Dove trovo il file 

 *ago wrote:*   

>  .xsession-errors

 

all'avvio controllo i vari servizi e demoni e tutti sono okay, come posso verificare che ci siano davvero tutti?

ho controllato:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost / # cat /etc/conf.d/xdm
> 
> # We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default
> ...

 

metto "gdm" al posto di "xdm"?

grazie mille! 

ps: quindi xdm forma "grezza", gdm forma "bella"...

EDIT:

Ho fatto la sostituzione xdm -> gdm e tutto mi si è avviato!

Direi problema risolto!

ps: per avviare in run level 3, basta modificare la riga del kernel mettendo 3 in  fondo o c'è altro da fare?

----------

## ago

 *conoscenza wrote:*   

> Dove trovo il file 
> 
>  *ago wrote:*    .xsession-errors 

 

nella home dell'utente

 *conoscenza wrote:*   

> all'avvio controllo i vari servizi e demoni e tutti sono okay, come posso verificare che ci siano davvero tutti?

 

```
rc-status
```

Metti risolto nel topic  :Wink: 

----------

## conoscenza

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *conoscenza wrote:*   Dove trovo il file 
> 
>  *ago wrote:*    .xsession-errors  
> 
> nella home dell'utente

 

in root o in mio_utente?

----------

## ago

 *conoscenza wrote:*   

> in root o in mio_utente?

 

tuo utente

----------

## fbcyborg

 *conoscenza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Ho fatto la sostituzione xdm -> gdm e tutto mi si è avviato!
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Massimog

 *conoscenza wrote:*   

> trovare supporto anche il giorno di Natale non ha prezzo! Grazie mille ragazzi!
> 
> Ora passiamo al dunque.
> 
> Dove trovo il file 
> ...

 

per aggiornare i file in /etc quando fai un aggiornamento di sistema ti consiglio dispatch-conf  con l'opzione e per editare subito i file se c'è bisogno

----------

